# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  I'm Outta Here!

## NHDiane

I'm off to the beach-I can't wait to stick my toes in that white sand!  Not exactly SBH but I'll take it after a long winter.  Sis and I are taking off for our annual beach trip to Gulf Shores so I'll be off the radar for about 10 days.  Try not to miss me too much  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

off the radar is the ONLY way to go ...a true respite from your day to day life....good for you..

enjoy

----------


## andynap

Take that outfit off and relax.

----------


## MIke R

Im sorry I cant hear you.....
Im too busy reading the newspaper out loud.... :cool:

----------


## KevinS

Enjoy!

----------


## andynap

No problem this morning. Older guy doing the crossword puzzle sat next to me. I now have a mechanism in place. I keep my briefcase on the empty seat and remove it when I approve of the next sitter.

----------


## JEK

HEY YOU KIDS GET OFF OF MY YARD (SEAT) !!!!!

----------


## amyb

Safe travels and enjoy being warm!

----------


## Rosemary

Diane, have a wonderful time.

----------


## JEK

Have fun and remember - photos in landscape :)

----------


## LindaP

Diane,  have a great vacation , cheers!!!!!

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks for all the well wishes!  Got home last night and will have to put off catching up here on my favorite forum.  Bottom line, weather was fantastic and lots of sister time.  Did NOTHING as usual so there won't be a trip report, but I'm showing you a picture of our view every day.  This is why we choose to do NOTHING. 

Photo05131233_1.jpg

----------


## andynap

Nice looking sand and ocean. Chairs/umbrellas free?

----------


## JEK

> Nice looking sand and ocean. Chairs/umbrellas free?




Photo05131233_1.jpg

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------


## NHDiane

Andy - Chairs/Umbrella combo is offered at $25 per day rate, but price breaks at 3 and 6 day rental options. Attendants take care of moving umbrellas, sweeping them off, etc. all day. They have about a 4-5" cushion on them, adequate.  Both sand and ocean are great, although like many of the beaches along the Gulf, they have had to bring in more sand and what they brought in this year, has more shells in it than before.  Ocean was crystal clear with no waves the first few days and then the humidity came in and there were more waves. Calmer waters are what you are seeing here and we get to watch dolphins and many schools of stingrays swimming along the sand bars.  Very cool.

----------


## Peter NJ

Looks beautiful Diane!

----------

